# Tivo and SunRocket VOIP - Working Now!



## CatScratch (Nov 27, 2005)

All,

Thanks to some tips and discussion on this forum, I was able to get my Philips DSR-708 Tivo Directv unit working through Sunrocket Internet phone service.

First, let me say Sunrocket is fantastic service. I have been extremely pleased with their service and product.

Anyway.

Following a tip I saw in another thread - here are the dial settings:

Set Dial In Number: (Just choose your local area code or previous local #) it doesn't matter what is in here

Set Dial Prefix: 7039409705,,,,,

Set Call Waiting Prefix: None

Set Tone/Pulse: Tone

Set Phone Available Detect: Off

Set Dial Tone Detector: Off


This works because it basically gets a dial tone, and send the "Dial Prefix" before it tries to dial the actual number. The (703) 940-9705 is the local dial in number for Tivo in Falls Church VA. (This is where Sunrocket patches the internet calls through to the actual real phone lines - at their HQ in Virginia). It must be the cleanest connection - but for some reason it works fine.

Hope this helps anyone else out their who is having issues. Mine finally works now.

PS I am also using the RCA Modem/Phone extender using the wall outlets - so that makes it even harder to get a clean signal.

Cheers.


----------



## TivoGuy30 (Dec 2, 2004)

is Sunrocket located in VA? if it is, then it's because there's less hops between the Tivo & Sunrocket. where as a numbers that are further away are longer hops, and take too long. that's why the Tivo looses it's connection.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

I just mentioned in another post that I was having problems with my new HR10-250 in attempting to maintain a connection even though my R-10 connects fine.

I'll give this a shot. Thanks for your post!


----------



## opie (Nov 9, 2001)

Hey Jotas - did it work with your HR10?


----------



## seanmcgpa (Jul 1, 2002)

This has stopped working for me about a month ago. I have Sunrocket and two HR10-250's. Anyone else get it working and if so, shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## chazcbh (Nov 19, 2004)

I had the HR10 250 installed yesterday and it just start downloading and then fail. I then tried to make the daily call on my SD samsung direct tivo and it just fails to connect. I have not had a problem with the old one in months.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I have been away too long. Exactly what does this do? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.

Thanks


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

So...anyone with success and if so, how?


----------



## soviski (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking for the cheapest VoIP phone instrument which can work without pc. I am having ADSL connection at home and looking for VoIP phone instrument which can work without having pc started. What could be the best option to buy? I have friends and relatives in US and UK and can ask them to bring things from there. Let me know cheapest solution possible.


----------

